
LittleDog: Quadruped Locomotion on Rough Terrain - iamelgringo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuBIclGG3R0
======
Sandman
Here's his bigger brother:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHJJQ0zNNOM&feature=fvst](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHJJQ0zNNOM&feature=fvst)

~~~
jacquesm
Very impressive how it handles that sideways shove, especially in the slow
motion segment you can see how well it anticipates what needs doing.

Even on the icy patch it manages not to fall (1:45).

